# I am at a TOTAL Loss!!!! HELP!!!



## tusharks (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, I have a Gateway GM5626, with an Intel MB #D945GCFG1, and it had Vista installed on it. Got a bad virus and wiped the drive, I wanted to downgrade to XP due to my hate for Vista.

I installed XP without to much of a hitch (SATA issues) but it's installed. However, now I have found that there are no drivers for anything. My first priority is to get on the internet so I can slowly get the appropriate drivers BUT the device manager shows that the Ethernet Controller is UNK, and that there are no drivers installed. I have looked everywhere for any type of driver to make this work and have come up empty handed. Gateway is no help what so ever, and they don't even show thhis proprietary mb in the list. The ethernet hub is intergrated on the mb, and they only identification on it is G-Tech or S-Tech, # P35-PB7-RFZ9. I found in the mb info at Gateway that it is a RJ-45 LAN Port.
At a total loss, I downloaded sp3 from my laptop, and installed it hoping maybe it might help locate anything, but to no avail!!

Any help on this matter would be accepted with open arms.

Tusharks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the top one here

http://prime-downloads.com/search-r...00 mbps built in ethernet driver for emachine


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If dai's suggestion does not work try this one:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18714&lang=eng

If you need help finding your other drivers please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


Bill


----------



## tusharks (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will give it a try!! I really appreciate the help!

Tusharks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep us posted.
Bill


----------



## tusharks (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok Bill, you guys are good, that worked now can you help me out with this???

IDT High Defintion Audio CODEC (not working of course) in details, under Device Intstance Id, is this code:HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7618&SUBSYS_00000100&REV_1002\4&18D4D757&0&0201

Also under Multimedia Video Controller; Details, Device Instance Id, is this code:
PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461&REV_0F\4&30224E63&0&00E3

Of course I have no sound, and cannot find anything that will work. I have done the uninstall/reinstall, nothing..... I do remember in all of the thousands of web pages that I have read trying to get this computer up and running again something about the UAA drivers must be installed prior to the sound device drivers??? Or something like that, am I way off base, or at least in the ball park?

Thanks again, hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Glad to hear you have internet access.
Which driver did you use, dai's or the one I posted?

As far as the Audio it should be this driver:
http://support.gateway.com/support/... Audio Driver version: 5.10.5208&uid=17825464

If the setup exe file does not work do a manual install of the driver: Extract the file to a folder.
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the Multimedia Audio controller (Sigmatel)
Update Driver
No at this time
Select the advanced option and browse to the folder you extracted

Direct it to the *STHDA.INF *file in the *WDM* folder.

I am still trying to find this driver:
PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8880&SUBSYS_D4391461
There is not much info for XP, but I think the Vista driver may work:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?st=pn&param=6008105R

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## tusharks (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Bill,
Sorry, I forgot to tell you that the link you provided was the one that worked for me on the Ethernet issue;
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18714&lang=eng
It worked great.

I downloaded the Audio Driver from the link that you sent, unpacked it, and let it run the exe. No luck, so then I uninstalled it and tried a manual install like you suggested. When I tried to direct it into the C:cab\9536675\WMD\STHDA.INF the update wizard tell me it can't find a better match than what I have installed.

However, the Devise Manager now lists it as SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC, and not the previous IDT CODEC, and yes, still a yellow balloon! Here are the details:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7618&SUBSYS_00000100&REV_1002\4&18D4D757&0&0201

Also, I did give the Vista driver for the Multimedia Controller, it won't work with XP.

So, I am now almost fully up and running, but my husband is getting itchy for sound and is threatening to just put a sound card on the board and let it go at that. I will not be defeated by this computer!!! Let me know what you think.
Wendy
AKA:tusharks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Was SP3 downloaded or part of the install?
SP3 has issues with sound drivers.
If it was downloaded you may be able to remove it in Add/Remove Programs.

Let me know if SP3 was part of the install or was it downloaded?

The TV tuner is going to be a tough one as all I can find so far is Vista drivers.

Bill


----------



## tusharks (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill,
SP 3 was a download. 
I'm getting the impression that Xp just won't support the High Def sound, and I really doubt that the Tuner was or ever will be supported in XP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

We can try a couple of things, but the easiest may be to uninstall SP3

Go to ADD/Remove Programs and uninstall SP3
Reboot the computer
Then try to install the Audio driver.
Reboot the computer.
Then you may reinstall SP3

Another option is to go to the Device Manager
Under System Devices look for Microsoft UAA Bus driver for HD Audio
If found right click on it and disable it.
Then re-enter the Device Manager and select uninstall.
If prompted to reboot the computer, do not.

Install the audio driver again.
Reboot the computer

This driver has the same "Code" as yours so it should work on your model. It also contains older versions of the UAA driver. SP3 has a newer version that may conflict with other Audio drivers.


I am still looking for the TV Tuner driver


----------



## tusharks (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, uninstalling SP3 then installing the driver worked, you are a smart man. Thank you again for all of your help on this. And if you do ever come across the driver for the tuner, give me a shout. 
Thanks again for everything!!
Wendy


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Glad to hear you can hear again!
Two down one to go (the TV Tuner).

Lets try this:

Create a restore point BEFORE installing this driver:



> To manually create a restore point:
> 
> 1. Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Restore*.
> 
> ...


Download and run this driver:
http://support.gateway.com/support/... Tuner DriverVersion: 6.104.0.5&uid=263640207

*You may have already done so. It is the one I previously posted.*
This driver when opened extracts to *C:*\*Program Files*\*AverMedia*\*AverMedia M791 PCIe Combo NTSC_ATSC*

Lets see if a manual install of this driver will work:

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the TV Tuner>Update
*Select*: No, not this time
*Select*: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
*Select*: Include this location in the search
*Select*: Browse and browse to the *C:*\*Program Files*\*AverMedia*\*AverMedia M791 PCIe Combo NTSC_ATSC* folder that was extracted.

See if XP will install the driver

If it does not go to Add/Remove Programs and uninstall the AverMedia Software.

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------

